# [V] 350 Retro PC Games (BIG BOX)



## forbet (19. Juni 2013)

*Fast alles verkauft - der Rest geht zu eBay !!! VIELEN Dank !!!*

Hallo, ich löse gerade meine umfangreiche Retro PC Games Sammlung auf !!! 

Ich habe über einen Zeitraum von 20 Jahren ca. 1000 Originale gesammelt. Alles ist dabei: Adventures, Strategie, Rollenspiele, Simulationen ...
Aus Platzgründen habe ich mich nun aber entschlossen, ca ein Drittel davon zu verkaufen.

Meist sind es Big Box Erstausgaben. Der Zustand ist fast immer wie neu und ich habe selbstverständlich immer darauf geachtet, nur wirklich komplette Spiele mit allen Anleitungen, Datenträgern, Karten, etc. zu sammeln. 

Die Meisten der Spiele stammen aus erster Hand, nur wenige habe ich selbst secondhand dazu gekauft. Bilder kann ich zu jedem einzelnen Spiel hochladen. 
Preislich geht's *ab 5 EUR* los. Mengenrabatt gibt's natürlich und Verhandeln ist (in Maßen) auch möglich.

Ich akzeptiere Zahlung per Paypal, Überweisung oder auch Barzahlung per Abholung. Ich wohne im Rhein Main Gebiet. 
Ich stelle die Games nach und nach hier in den Thread ein. 

Gerne nehme ich vorab Suchlisten entgegen. Auch gebe ich gerne Auskunft zu den Spielen per Mail oder hier im Thread.
Anfragen, Suchlisten, Angebote etc. bitte an *forbet@web.de* oder auch gerne hier im Thread.

Danke und los geht's ...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1942 The Pacific Air War [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Aces of the Pacific - WW II 1946 Erweiterung [PC] [Dynamix] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Aces of the Pacific [PC] [DYNAMIX] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Aces over Europe [PC] [DYNAMIX] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Alien Legacy [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Amazon [PC] [Access] BIG BOX Erstauflage
ANNO 1602 [PC] [MAX / Sunflowers] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Antara [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
ATAC [PC][MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Atlantis [PC][Cryo] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Atlantis 2 [PC] [CRYO] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Bad Mojo [PC] [Akklaim] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Baphomets Fluch [PC] [Revolution] BIG BOX Erstauflage (Box leicht eingedrückt)
BAT II [PC] [UBI Soft] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Battle Bugs [PC] [Sierra] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Battle Isle 3 [PC] [Blue Byte] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Battlezone [PC] [Activision] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Buried in Time [PC] [US Gold] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Car and Driver [PC] [Electronic Arts] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Chaos Control [PC] [Infogrames] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Chess Maniac 5 Billion and 1 [PC][Spectrum Holobyte] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Civilization II [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Colin McRae Rally [PC] [Codemasters] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Combat Air Patrol [PC] [Psygnosis] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Command & Conquer - Der Tiberiumkonflikt [PC] [Westwood] (nur CDs)
Command and Conquer Teil 2: Alarmstufe Rot [PC] [Westwood] (nur CDs)
Critical Path [PC] [Media Vision] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Cyber Mage [PC] [ORIGIN] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Cyberia [PC] [Interplay] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Cyberia 2 - Ressurection [PC] [Virgin] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Cyberstorm [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Dark Reign [PC] [Activision] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Darkstone [PC] [Dolphin Software] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Dawn Patrol [PC] [Empire] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Deadly Tide [PC] [Microsoft] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Death Gate [PC] [Legend] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Decent 3 [PC] [Interplay] BIG BOX Erstauflage Leichter Box Schaden
Decent Free Space - The Great War [PC] [MicroPlay] BIG BOX Erstauflage (Box mit leichten Schäden)
Delta V [PC] [Bethesda Softworks] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Der Druidenzirkel [PC] [ATTIC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Descent 2 [PC] [Interplay] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Dethkarz [PC] [Infogrames] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Die Siedler II [PC] [Blue Byte] Erstauflage
Dog Fight [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Down in the Dumps [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
DRIVER [PC] [GT Interactive] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Earthsiege [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Earthsiege 2 [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
EarthSiege 2 [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Ever Quest [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Expendable [PC] [Rage] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Extreme Assault [PC] [BlueByte] BIG BOX Erstauflage
F15 [PC] [Jane's] BIG BOX Erstauflage
F-15 Strike Eagle III [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
F-16 Multiroll Fighter [PC] [NovaLogic] BIG BOX Erstauflage
F-19 Stealth Fighter [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
F22 Air Dominance Fighter [PC] [DID] BIG BOX Erstauflage
F22 Lightning II [PC] [NOVA LOGIC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
F22 Raptor [PC] [NovaLogic] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Fleet Defender [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Flight Simulator [PC] [Microsoft] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Flight Unlimited [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Flying Corps [PC] [EMPIRE] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Formula One Grand Prix + Update Disk [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Frankenstein - Through the ... [PC] [Interplay] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Free DC! [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Freespace 2 [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
G Police [PC] [Psygnosis] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Gateway - The Animated Interstellar Adventure [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Genewars [PC] [Bullfrog] BIG BOX Erstauflage
G-Nome [PC] [7th Level] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Hardline [PC] [CRYO] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Harrier Jump Set [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Harvester [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Have a N.I.C.E. Day [PC] [Magic Bytes] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Heavy Gear II [PC] [Activision] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Hell [PC] [GameTek] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Hellbender [PC] [Microsoft] BIG BOX Erstauflage
HEXEN [PC] [id Software] BIG BOX Erstauflage
iF 22 [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
iF A-18e [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Indy Car Circuits Expansion Pack [PC] [Papyrus] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Indy Car Racing [PC] [Papyrus] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Interstate 76 [PC] [Activision] BIG BOX Erstauflage (Box ziemlich hinüber)
Iron Helix [PC] [Spectrum Holobyte] BIG BOX Erstauflage
I-War [PC] [OCEAN] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Jagged Alliance [PC] [SirTech] BIG BOX Erstauflage (Box Schaden)
Jagged Alliance 2 Unfinished Business [PC] [Akklaim] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Jet Fighter II [PC] [Velocity] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Jetfighter III [PC] [UBI Soft] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Last Express [PC] [Broderbund] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Lemmings 3D [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Lighthouse [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Lords of Magic [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Lost Eden [PC] [Cryo] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Lost in Time 1+2 [PC] [Coktel Vision] BIG BOX Erstauflage
M.A.X. [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
M.D.K. [PC] [Shiny] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Magic Carpet - Hidden Worlds [PC] [BULLFROG] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Magic Carpet [PC] [Bullfrog] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Master of Magic [PC] [Microprose] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Masters of Orion [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Mechwarrior 2 [PC][Activision] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Mega Traveller 2 [PC] [EMPIRE] BIG BOX Erstauflage
MIC 29 Fulcrum [PC] [Nova Logic] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Mission Critical [PC] [Legend] BIG BOX Erstauflage
MYTH - Kreuzzug in Ungewisse [PC] [EIDOS] BIG BOX Erstauflage
NHL 2000 [PC] [EA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Normality [PC] [GREMLIN] BIG BOX Erstauflage
O.D.T. [PC] [Psygnosis] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Outcast [PC] [Infogrames] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Outpost [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Phantasmagoria [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
pod Planet of Death[PC] [Ubi Soft] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Pro Pilot 99 [PC] [GAMETEK] BIG BOX Erstauflage (Sealed)
Protostar [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Rainbow Six [PC] [Red Storml] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Realms of the Haunting [PC] [Gremlin] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Requiem [PC] [3DO] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Return of the Phantom [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Robo Rumbel [PC] [TopWare] BIG BOX Erstauflage
S.T.O.R.M. [PC] [American Softworks] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Shadow Company [PC] [Ubi Soft] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Shadow of the BEAST II - Long Box Version [AMIGA] [Psygnosis] Erstauflage
Shannara [PC] [Legend] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Shivers [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Sid & Al's Incredible Toons [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Silent Thunder [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Sim City 2000 [PC] [MAXIS] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Sim Earth [PC] [Maxis] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Slipstream 5000 [PC] [Gremlin] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Spec Ops - Rangers Lead The Way [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Special Forces [PC] [Microprose] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Star Control II [PC] [Accolade] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Star Crusader [PC] [GAMETEK] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Star Flight [AMIGA] [Electronic Arts] Erstauflage
STAR TREK - Generations [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Star Trek - Interactive Technical Manual [PC] [Simon & Schuster] BIG BOX Erstauflage
STAR TREK - Klingon Academy [PC] [Interplay] BIG BOX Erstauflage
STAR TREK - Star Fleet Academy [PC] [Activision] BIG BOX Erstauflage [SEALED]
STAR TREK - Star Fleet Academy [PC] [Activision] BIG BOX Erstauflage (Box mit Schäden) 
Star Trek - The Next Generation [PC] [Spectrum Holobyte] BIG BOX Erstauflage
STAR TREK - The Screen Saver [PC] [Berkeley] BIG BOX Erstauflage
StarLord [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Starship Titanic [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Stunt Island [PC] [Disney] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Sub Culture [PC] [Ubi Soft] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Subwar 2050 [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
SWAT 3 [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Tachyon - The Fringe [PC] [NovaLogic] BIG BOX Erstauflage
TEKWAR [PC] [US Gold] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Terminal Velocity [PC] [3D Realms] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Terra Nova [PC] [FunSoft] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Terracide [PC] [EIDOS] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Tex Murphy Verseer [PC] [EIDOS] BIG BOX Premier Collection /Erstauflage? Box Schaden
TFX [PC] [OCEAN] BIG BOX Erstauflage
TFX EF 2000 [PC] [OCEAN] BIG BOX Erstauflage
TFX Super EF 2000 [PC][OCEAN] BIG BOX Erstauflage
The 11th Hour [PC] [VIRGIN] BIG BOX Erstauflage
The Beast Within [PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
The Daedalus Encounter [PC] [Virgin] BIG BOX Erstauflage
The Horror [PC] [Crystal Dynamics] BIG BOX Erstauflage (Box leicht defekt)
The Journeyman Project [PC] [GameTek] BIG BOX Erstauflage
The Last Dynasty ([PC] [SIERRA] BIG BOX Erstauflage
The Pandora Directive [PC] [Access] BIG BOX Erstauflage
The Wheel of Time [PC] [GT Interactive] BIG BOX Erstauflage
The WIZARDRY Adventure - Nemesis ([PC] [SIRTECH] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Theme Park ([PC] [BULLFROG] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Time Commando [PC] [Adeline] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Time Lapse [PC] [Philips] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Timequest [PC] [LEGEND] BIG BOX Erstauflage
TOKI [AMIGA] [OCEAN] Erstauflage
TOP GUN - Hornets Nest [PC][MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Top Gun Fire at Will [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Tornado [PC] [Digital Imagination] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Trick Style [PC] [Akklaim] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Twilight 2000 [PC] [EMPIRE] BIG BOX Erstauflage
UBIK [PC] [Cryo] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Under A Killing Moon [PC] [Access] BIG BOX Erstauflage
UNREAL [PC] [Epic] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Uprising - Join or Die [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
US Navy Fighters [PC] [Electronic Arts] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Vision - The 5 Dimension Utopia [PC] [Rainbow Arts] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Vortex [PC] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Warriors [PC] [MINDSCAPE] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Whales Voyage [PC][NEO] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Witchaven [PC] [US Gold] BIG BOX Erstauflage
X-COM Apocalypse [PC] [MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
X-Com interceptor[PC][MicroProse] BIG BOX Erstauflage
Xeno Bots [PC] [Electronic Arts] BIG BOX Erstauflage
XF5700 Mantis Experimental Fighter [PC] [MicroPlay] BIG BOX Erstauflage
ZaX [PC] [JoWood] SEALED (DVD Box)


----------



## Kaisan (22. Juni 2013)

Wäre durchaus an dem einen oder anderen Titel interessiert. Welches preisliches Angebot könntest Du mir für die folgende Liste machen?

- Baphomets Fluch
- Freespace 2
- Jagged Alliance 1+2
- Masters of Orion
- Outcast
- X-COM Apocalypse
- X-COM Interceptor

Würden sich allesamt reichlich gut in meiner Sammlung machen, hoffe demnach auf ein gutes Angebot. Ich wäre zudem an Bildern zu den jeweiligen Spielen interessiert (wenn möglich), sodass ich mir ein Bild vom Zustand machen kann.


----------



## forbet (22. Juni 2013)

Hi, hast PM



Kaisan schrieb:


> Wäre durchaus an dem einen oder anderen Titel interessiert. Welches preisliches Angebot könntest Du mir für die folgende Liste machen?
> 
> - Baphomets Fluch
> - Freespace 2
> ...


----------

